# Storie Zen



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Il giro del 99
> 
> C'era una volta un re molto triste che aveva un servo, e questo servo, come ogni servo di re triste, era molto felice. Ogni mattina svegliava il re e gli portava la colazione canticchiando allegre canzoncine dei trovatori. Aveva sempre un grande sorriso sul volto disteso, e nei confronti della vita un atteggiamento sereno e felice.
> Un giorno il re lo fece chiamare.
> ...


----------

